# Oil on the sparkplugs



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i just check my plugs and i notice a little bit of oil on them, driver side by the fire wall and the next one. also the passanger side second from the firewall. i i have 23,000 on her. and some mods. thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What mods?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

sorry, i dont know why i doesnt post. i have a cai, tb spacer, ported tb, livernoise stage2 heads and comp cam combo, lt headers, qtp cutouts flowmaster mufflers. dynoed around 434 rwhp. thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats odd. The only time I've seen oil on spark plugs if there is blowby, the valve seals or guides are worn.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

very well could be a head gasket too.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> i just check my plugs and i notice a little bit of oil on them, driver side by the fire wall and the next one. also the passanger side second from the firewall. i i have 23,000 on her. and some mods. thanks




seeing that you have Non OEM heads, I would guess that you have a bad head gasket. Some of the gaskets that get supplied with new heads are not always the best.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any chance the oil is coming from the valve cover gasket? I can't imagine it being from the head gasket, if it were, the oil would burn off with the first compression stroke.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i doubt its the valve cover gaskets. i checked the wires and they were clean. they would have oil on them also. i'll check again. so its valve cover gasket or head gasket. man that sucks if its the head gaskets. the work done to it was done over a year ago.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it is the valve cover gasket. Don't they come in peices and have rings that go arround the spark plug holes? I wonder if they were seated properly or need to be torqued to spec. My teardown book for my old car stated there was a specific pattern to do the bolts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that cyl is firing and the engine runs without a miss, it's not the head gasket. My money is on the valve cover gasket seaping just a bit. Not uncommon for that style.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i checked today after a long drive. valve gaskets look good. i think i'll take the valve covers of after the snow storm. if there good, then i'll have to take them in to tt performance. there good guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It may take weeks for it to seep enough oil to see it on the plug from the valve cover.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> i checked today after a long drive. valve gaskets look good. i think i'll take the valve covers of after the snow storm. if there good, then i'll have to take them in to tt performance. there good guys.


Snow storm? What snow storm? :rofl:

Sorry, I'm just happy that we aren't getting any snow to speak of on this side of the country, because the last two winters we had record snowfall.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

its almost hard to tell if the engine is misfiring. it has a cam. set at 232/232 .o50 @ 114 lsa


----------

